# How much to rent a field?



## HenrytheCat (13 April 2010)

I have decided that I want to get another pony.  I've got a lovely little mare at the moment and I would like a youngster to bring on as well.  The only problem is that I keep my current pony on expensive (eek!) full livery due to working very long hours and having the usual school run/other animals etc to fit in as well.  All being well I am going to become a lady of leisure in a few weeks so I think the time has come to rent my own field as I will have far more time to spend doing horsey things.

I have approached a local farmer to see if he will consider fencing off some of his grassland and he has agreed in principle.  He has got horses himself but he has never rented land out before so he isn't sure what to charge me and I am trying to find out an average price so that I can negotiate with him if necessary.

Unfortunately, I am not sure how big the field will be because I don't need it yet (until I give up work and get my new pony) and he hasn't done any fencing.  I think I will be able to influence the size of the field as well, with any luck when we are both ready to proceed.

So two questions really - firstly how much land do I need for two natives?  One is a Dales x and the other will be a Highland (I think).  They are both 14.1 ish and very good doers.  A field shelter will be included in the price of the field rental.

Secondly, how much rent should I expect to pay?  Not sure if there will be a water supply or not.  Depends on how close to his property my field ends up being.  Any ideas or does it depend entirely on the size of the field?

Oh I forgot.  He also has a badly maintained manege which I am hoping to use so I am guessing that would also affect the price?


----------



## spike123 (13 April 2010)

Ideally at least 2 1/2 acres so that you can rest and rotate it as required. Any less you will find you get badly poached ground. I pay £20 per week per horse where I am but that does include a stable and not just a field.I have other friends who also rent fields from farmers and all are paying anywhere from £10 to £25 dependant on whether there are any other facilities.IE stable,water supplied etc


----------



## pottamus (13 April 2010)

Difficult without knowing the size of the field...but I pay £600 per year for two and a half acres of flat paddock with road access. No water facilities, menage or electricity and I pay for the maintenance of the land and hedges on top...so approx an extra £250 per year for hedges, harrowing, spraying, much removal.
I bought my own field shelter in order to store hay in one side and use the other as a stable to get my good doer off the grass for periods of time.
Most of my land is wasted as I do not use it or need it, having such a good doer, he manages well on less than 1 acre all year round with hay...the rest of the field is cut and then left. 
Make sure you get something drawn up in writing about who is responsible for what and what facilities are included...also have a months notice for either party...just in case.


----------



## Troylimbo1 (13 April 2010)

I was paying £40 per week for a thirteen acre field with no field shelter but it had water.
I think that was quite reasonable as £20 per week per horse seems to be the going rate for fairly average fields.
This is East Sussex. Hope it helps


----------



## HenrytheCat (13 April 2010)

Thanks everyone.  Your replies are all helping me build up a picture.  I didn't have a clue about costs and neither does the farmer so, if he wants me to suggest a price I have some evidence to show him, and if he sets a price I will have an idea of whether or not it is reasonable.


----------



## learningcurve (13 April 2010)

I pay £50 a month for 3 acres, water on site, I am allowed to put up my own field shelter, storage etc.
Field entrance is located down a private road.


----------



## L&M (13 April 2010)

I rent out a 3 acre field, with its own water supply but no field shelter, for £20 per week. It currently holds a 16.2hh shire x and a 14.2hh cob and seems to provide enough space and grass all yr round. It is split into 2 for rotation purposes over the spring and summer, with the fencing removed in the winter so they have free roam over the whole field.
Hope that helps!


----------



## posie_honey (13 April 2010)

from a agricultural consultant/farmer perspective  i'd recommend the farmer to charge £100/acre/year for a field..... that seems to be the average price round here (perthshire/angus) al;though i have also paid more than that round here too...


----------



## HenrytheCat (13 April 2010)

Thanks very much everyone.  Loads of useful info building up


----------

